# Best under $4000



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

My current projector doesn't have HDMI (Epson 210+) so I would like to upgrade. My local dealer has recommended two different models. The Panasonic AE 7000 and the JVC DLA X30. I viewed both was was impressed by both. The Panasonic is $600 more than the JVC, but is comes with a set of 3D glasses and the 3D emitter is built in. So it's more like $300 more after I purchased these items for the JVC.

2D I'd my main concern, but I will use 3D from time to time. 

Any suggestion or possible alternatives?

Thanks,

John


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

If 3d is an absolute must, check out epson's 3010. It competes directly with the Panasonic, and the two are usually in a week to week price war. If you can possibly live without 3d, last years Panasonic and Epson models are still available. Same projector without 3d saved you over a grand. Fwiw, I wander about the jvc's light output in 3d mode.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I've heard that the JVC is very hard to beat in 2D. While the 3D is just ok. I would like to have 3D simply because its available. It's a neat once in a while feature.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

It was suggested that I look into the Epson 6010 as well as what I'm looking for. Are there any members that have used or viewed this unit? I currently own an Epson and have been happy with it. I find it hard to compare based on specs because they generally seem to be different from each company.

Any further help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## pfiore (Jan 9, 2012)

Any feedback on the Epson 6010 or 5010 vs the new JVC X3?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

pfiore said:


> Any feedback on the Epson 6010 or 5010 vs the new JVC X3?


With your budget its silly to look at anything other than JVC, they have been the best thing going for years. LCD and DLP have come a long ways but still dont compare to DILA (JVC) or SXRD (Sony).


----------



## mackeysasser12 (Jan 11, 2012)

Best projector under 4000...I'm looking for something under 400 !! LOL


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll sell you my Epson 210+ for $400 once I find a new unit!


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

TypeA said:


> With your budget its silly to look at anything other than JVC, they have been the best thing going for years. LCD and DLP have come a long ways but still dont compare to DILA (JVC) or SXRD (Sony).


This is why I'm asking the questions. I don't have the experience to know what to look for.


----------



## Squuiid (Jan 22, 2012)

The Epson 6010 is an excellent projector. It's ONLY fault IMO is that it has unacceptable lag when using it for gaming, be it PS3, XBOX360, etc.


----------



## Drakul (Jan 29, 2012)

Squuiid said:


> The Epson 6010 is an excellent projector. It's ONLY fault IMO is that it has unacceptable lag when using it for gaming, be it PS3, XBOX360, etc.


Ah but I've heard that the X30 also has lag when gaming.
I'm seriously considering buying it but since I will movie game 50-50 it's really a problem if this is accurate.


----------

